
Get Poached - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/get-poached/
======
x0x0
Dear employers: it's expensive to live in the bay area. I think for many
people, you can credibly claim sf is as or more expensive than manhattan
(particularly once you nearly require a car per couple in order to live an
adult life, go grocery shopping, travel to tahoe, go places on weekends, get
to the gym in under 50 minutes each way, etc.)

Options are fine and all, but they pay neither rent to landlords nor mortgages
to bankers.

If you don't keep your employees well paid, there will be people whispering in
their ears offering another $10 or $20k.

~~~
jacques_chester
The cost of owning a car is one reason why I picked NYC over SF, when I was
lucky enough to be given the option. I prefer SF in many respects, but the
fact is that in NYC I can get to anywhere of interest without a car. And in
the Bay Area I cannot. I simply can't.

~~~
Hamatti
Never been to NYC, but I think it's super easy to live and move in San
Francisco without a car. Publics (MUNI, BART) are good, Caltrain takes you to
south and when in areas inside the city where you can't get bus/bart, Uber and
Lyft etc. are easy to use.

Not to mention that this is quite small city so even walking is not too big of
a problem.

~~~
x0x0
> MUNI is good

gonna leave that right there as testament to your credibility

~~~
Hamatti
I really don't understand the MUNI hate people here seem to have.

MUNI covers most of the city, goes frequently and is inexpensive. I use buses
everyday to commute and to get around the city and find them surprisingly
good.

~~~
100k
Slow, dirty, delays/missing busses, infrequent service where I live, did I
mention slow?

I ride my bike as my primary way of getting around. It's way faster than
taking the bus (MUNI average speed is something like 8 mph) and I can leave
work after 7:30pm (the time of the last convenient bus).

------
dsl
I couldn't figure out why PoachBox's apply page rendered so terribly in Chrome
on Windows. Taking a look at the source, the entire site is built with iWeb. I
don't think it is a real site, just harvesting info.

~~~
ejain
They were going to build a proper site, but then one of their key employees
was poached...

------
bzalasky
The "Get Hired" call to action feels like it was yanked from hired.com... I'm
not big on trademarking common words/phrases, but that's a little too close
for my taste.

------
jluxenberg
[https://www.whitetruffle.com/](https://www.whitetruffle.com/) has been doing
this for a while.

Anyone with experience as a candidate on there want to tell us what it's like?

~~~
wtracy
I've gotten several interviews through them.

I believe that an actual human matches up job descriptions and resumes there,
and you get an email every time your resume gets matched to a job. You're then
given a chance to allow or deny the company to receive your contact info.

The experience felt like something halfway between a traditional recruiting
agency, and a job board like Monster. You don't have a recruiter in your hair
trying to push jobs on you, but you don't have the option of browsing all
available positions at your leisure, either.

They're pretty good at filtering out the noise (they've never pinged me over a
job that was an obviously bad match, unlike some recruiters I could name) but
I'm left wondering how much signal gets filtered out as well. Getting bites
for anything other than web development can be tricky.

------
Jemaclus
I love the idea in general, but the main problem I see with it is that the
"offers" you get aren't enforceable. If I say I make 130K and someone "offers"
me 150K, and then I go in for an interview, and they decide they only wanna
pay 120K, then they just wasted my time. And there's nothing in any of these
sites (Get Poached, Developer Auction, etc) that says the company has to go
with the offer they put on the site. Very frustrating.

------
sown
I remember a weekend project someone showed here on HN quite some time ago
that was something similar.

Does anyone else remember?

~~~
tylerlh
I believe you're thinking of JobPoacher.
[https://jobpoacher.com](https://jobpoacher.com)

------
rwhitman
If the idea of all out bidding wars over candidates sight unseen catches on,
what would it do to the economics of startups and tech workers? Seems like it
could either inflate salaries to levels unattainable by early stage startups
or on the flip side turn good engineers into a commodity

~~~
davidgerard
Given that we know for a fact that large employers have been actively
conspiring to depress salaries, call this the visible hand of the market.

------
jrockway
Why would you put your actual salary into this site? If you just put in
$300,000 and wait for someone to contact you, you're probably going to get a
raise.

